# Screen spanning doctor?



## stephb (18 Août 2005)

Pensez vous qu'il y a un risque à l'installer sur mon ibook tout neuf?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## r0rk4l (18 Août 2005)

Je sais juste, de ce que j'en ai lu, que comme l'ibook n'est pas prévu pour tourner à plein régime fermé, il se peut que ca provoque une une surchauffe un peu plus élevée que la normale. Je pense aussi que pour le désinstaller (en cas de retour en SAV) tu dois reflasher le firmware du pc, mais je laisse la parole à des gens + experimentés que moi...


----------



## daffyb (18 Août 2005)

Je dirais 3 choses (mais ce n'est que mon avis)

installer Screen Spanning Doctor fait sauter la garantie (mais on ne peut pas le déceler cf point 3)   
pour l'utilisation du double éran, pas de soucis, par contre, je déconseille l'utilisation de l'iBook en version fermée   
La suppression de Screen Spanning Doctor se fait en reset la pr-ram et nv-ram et cela peut se faire même si le disque dur est totalement craché (pomme + alt+ p +r) au démarrage pendant 4 ou 5 bong (je ne sais plus combien exactement)


----------

